# Adria Coral 650 SP



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi All
We need some help. We are waiting for our new Burstner 821 and in the meantime have borrowed the Adria from Timberland so that we can go to the Shepton Mallett show. We have sorted out the water system up to a point but are struggling to get the hot water and van heating working.
Anybody out there who can help!!

regards

Ed and Sandie


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

assuming it's got a truma combi thing like my adria, using one dial select gas (picture of a flame - centre position) or electric (one or two wavy lines - 900w or 1800w) or both. 

on the other dial turn it clockwise as far as it will go, it should be pointing at a flame and a 60º sign. this time the flame means heat and the 60º means hot water

hope this helps!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I presume the controls are above the foot of the bed next to the fridge, same as ours. We do not have electric heating for the hot water. If I remember rightly, the water heating will be a priority over the heating until the water is hot enough usually 60. If the outer control knob is turned anti clockwise, this will heat the water only, clockwise, heating _and_ hot water. The central black knob has numbers on it which are the temperature settings for the heater. Somewhere in between you can have heating only but I cant remember what it is at the moment. Just make sure the 'dump' switch for the heater is closed - use a peg to keep it up - and the heater is full of water. 
Hope this is helpful. If you need anything else pm me and I will do my best to get you going

Sheila


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Many thanks to Pollydoodle and Disco Dave for your helpful advice. I will try these in the morning. I have a felling that the dump switch may have been in the wrong position. I will let you know how I get on. Once again many thanks.

Ed and Sandie


----------

